

Ask HN: How do you read news? - dexcret

Do you use RSS, just Social Media, or read news in some other way?
======
lutusp
RSS -- specifically, I used Google Reader until its end was announced, now I
use Feedly. Frankly I'm not crazy about Feedly -- it's a bit obtrusive and its
layout is less appealing than Google Reader.

------
elviejo
First I use as a river of information... the ones I like I send to instapaper
to read later with attention on my cellphone.

------
michaelpinto
maybe i'm just a geek who's a bit too obsessed but my news is really
everywhere on every device from my PC to iPad to mobile phone to my television
-- and even finds it's way on to social sites like facebook and twitter. so i
feel like i live in a sea of news rather than it being something i must seek
out.

------
PankajGhosh
news.google.com

